# Brave Browser Login



## linux->bsd (Jun 27, 2022)

Is anyone else having trouble logging into Google services (mail, etc.) using Brave? I hit the following error page:

_Couldn’t sign you in 
This browser or app may not be secure. Learn more
Try using a different browser. If you’re already using a supported browser, you can try again to sign in._

I've tried:

clearing cookies and cache
disabling shields and resetting permissions
using a guest profile
creating a new profile
reinstalling Brave
copying Chromium's cookies into Brave's profile


----------



## scottro (Jun 28, 2022)

How are you running brave? On linux-compat layer? If you're running it on a Linux distribution, or Linux bhyve or VirtualBox, you might be better off 
asking on the forum for the particular distribution. This forum is for FreeBSD only. Now, if you are running it on a compat layer, the chances are you used one of the tutorials on these forums. In that case you might also try installing chrome (not the build of chromium from FreeBSD), and see if that works.  
A lot of sites will block something with any sort of privacy safeguard because they want your information, and the shareholders don't realize how evil they are, though, as far as Google goes, I think they enjoy being evil.


----------



## linux->bsd (Jun 28, 2022)

scottro said:


> How are you running brave? On linux-compat layer?



Yeah, using the linux-browser-installer script. It was working fine until I changed my account's password, and now it won't let me log back in. Can log in fine using other browsers, so it's definitely a Brave-related issue.

I only use Google for YouTube, nothing else -- not even for search. Google is unabashedly evil IMO. But I have channel subscriptions on that account, so need back in.


----------



## scottro (Jun 28, 2022)

The obvious question, which you've probably already done. Did you clear the cache? I don't know the exact procedure, I usually just restart a browser.  Otherwise, it might even be worth asking on brave forums if they have one, as I haven't run into this situation. (Though I don't use brave on FreeBSD at all, and only occasionally on Linux. The only google app I use frequently is gmail, and I do that with mutt and getmail.)


----------



## linux->bsd (Jun 29, 2022)

scottro said:


> Otherwise, it might even be worth asking on brave forums if they have one, as I haven't run into this situation.


Sounds like the next logical step.


----------

